# Are you ready for the new Windows?



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Due out to general public in Jan. New Microsoft windows Vista:

http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I've heard this was coming but this is the first time I've seen anything on it. Looks pretty cool. My office is supposed to be buying new computers the first part of next year but from what I hear they're not sure if the 64 bit processor will be compatible with our network so it's still up in the air a little bit. But if I'm lucky I'll have it in front of me a few months after it comes out.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

There is a tutorial on the site to test ur current system if it will support the new windows and if able to simply upgrade...


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

I and my wife are both currently running Windows Vista Ultimate. Incredible software!


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I think were getting that for the computers in our typing/business class,etc.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2006)

How much is windows vista supposed to cost?


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Osiris said:


> There is a tutorial on the site to test ur current system if it will support the new windows and if able to simply upgrade...



I was looking at that too. I'm having an extra computer setup to test some new software next week, I think I'll try upgrading on that station. I'm too nervous to do it on mine incase there ends up being compatibility issues with our software and servers. If I break the testing station no one cares, that's what it's for.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Reefneck said:


> I and my wife are both currently running Windows Vista Ultimate. Incredible software!


??

Where did you get it so early?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Shaggy said:


> ??
> 
> Where did you get it so early?


Directly from Microsoft. We are Part of the Customer Preview Program.

I did the same thing with XP back in 2001.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The beta will not upgrade windows xp, so if thats what you were thinking, forget about it. I've run the betas for some time now. No huge differences in performance. A bit more stable though especially when it comes to multi-tasking different types of apps (gaming, production etc...) More security and thus more hassle updating.


----------

